# Rulebook errata / FAQ



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

is now up on the GW site

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1330084a_FAQ_WarhammerRulebook_2010_v1.pdf


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting tidbit from there. If you roll 2 6's on Winds of Magic, play Dark Elves and have a sorceress with the sacrificial dagger, you can apparently use 13 power dice! :laugh:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Snark.

The rule book has been out less than three weeks and they are already on their second Errata (including the errata they included with the book itself).

From a cursory glance they seem to have resolved some of the interesting questions i8th Edition posed


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Could someone explain the new Steadfast to me? I've no idea how it works anymore.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you have more ranks then any enemy in base contact with you (regardless of whichside they are in) then you are stubborn- you take no penalties for losing combat on your break test (but can have +ves like skaven's +Ld for ranks). The new stubborn means you can use either your own Ld or the general's without penalty.
Additionally you can now reform even if you lose combat but it requires a repeat of the break test with modifiers, which are ignored by steadfast units.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

They clarified it so you take no minuses for combat res, but do for any other modifiers. People were saying that steadfast ignored ALL modifiers (such as the daemonic banner that makes everybody in range -2 LD).

@Dave: Yeah, barely 2 weeks old and they're on their second update. I'd rather have waited a bit to get a solid product, especially at the price!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG Durzod you legend... I had read the FAQ and totally failed to realise that- they've made it just like 7th ed stubborn rather then ignore all penalties. Score, my skullmantle is still the best item in the ogre book (yay), gives me more of a chance against those insanely large block units (now if only I could bomb like daemons).


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Hmm... I need to make a doomtotem BSB... Maybe make it look like a baseball bat the size of a horse and write "GW'S NERFBAT" on it... yeah, that should do the trick... :laugh:


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

@ durzod £10 more for something double the size seems fair 2 me


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> OMG Durzod you legend... I had read the FAQ and totally failed to realise that- they've made it just like 7th ed stubborn rather then ignore all penalties. Score, my skullmantle is still the best item in the ogre book (yay), gives me more of a chance against those insanely large block units (now if only I could bomb like daemons).


Actually, this means that the Death lore is going to be perfect for breaking those large blocks. Snipe off the BSB, and then cast Doom and Darkness on them, and all of a sudden they're right back to crap leadership. Good call by GW.


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

yay Ld 10 stubborn troops I love Skaven


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Cheese meister said:


> @ durzod £10 more for something double the size seems fair 2 me


 I'd agree except that this is a RULEBOOK. I'd rather have waited a few extra days/weeks to get a set of rules that had been better proofread and/or playtested. I mean REALLY? A little easy to lose card inserted into the book that tells you how to win the game?! How basic can you get? This should have been caught BEFORE the book went to print.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Squeeking up on people said:


> yay Ld 10 stubborn troops I love Skaven


I think that a lot of people will be taking death magic or items that lower enemy Ld just to stop that happenning. Its unlucky if you belong to one of those armies that cant do either...


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

The biggest question answered, I think, is whether you can gain the benefit of a special rule multiple times. 

The long and short of it is: not usually, except for extra attack, which can indeed be gained multiple times. Frenzied troops with extra close combat weapons now work again.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I never assumed that they couldn't... otherwise my Khornate Warriors would be VERY upset. Ditto for my Corsairs. :biggrin:


----------

